# Pink Maribu/ Pushup Plum



## SonRisa (Dec 17, 2005)

Product photos have been added to the MAC Gallery

http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/main.php


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 17, 2005)

wow.  pink maribu is frickin' hot!!!!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 17, 2005)

I LOVE Pushup Plum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And OMG your MAC site is so amazing,i looooove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great job


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 17, 2005)

oh, dear lord, i thought i didn't need pink maribu, but it's so pretty!  thanks soooo much for all your photos!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 17, 2005)

nice...


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 17, 2005)

Phew, PP isn't as dark as I thought! Good thing, seeing as I ordered it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 17, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## britaniefaith (Dec 17, 2005)

WOW!!!! now I am definately going to have to get pink maribu! that color is gooorgeous


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow Pink Maribu is nice! Looks like Bombshell, but darker and without the gold frost.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 17, 2005)

holy crap both of them are gorgeous!!! guess i'll be adding them to my ever growing list!


----------



## banana (Dec 17, 2005)

Is push-up plum a lustre then?  It looks really shiny and sheer.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 17, 2005)

I quite like push-up...


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_Is push-up plum a lustre then?  It looks really shiny and sheer._

 

yep! there's no liner in the picture either so you can see the true color. I can't wait to wear it with Vino though


----------



## labelslut (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Risa for the swatches!!! I'm definitely getting Pink Maribu through B2M


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 17, 2005)

Whoa.... gorgeous colours.

(How come everything looks amazing on you?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for posting these


----------



## user3 (Dec 17, 2005)

Both are very pretty!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 17, 2005)

I love the look of Pink Maribu.


----------



## lola336 (Dec 19, 2005)

damn pink maribu is nice....i cant wait to see this!


----------



## artemisa (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh, how beautiful!!

Love Pink Maribu. But hey, you have gorgeous lips so I guess there isn't a color that does not look good on you!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 19, 2005)

Ohhhh...how pretty!! I want...no i need both


----------



## Estellea (Dec 19, 2005)

Yup, I'll be getting these...!


----------



## Tessigrl (Dec 20, 2005)

Pink Maribou is so sexy!!!


----------



## Sprout (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh my.  I'll be needing Pink Maribu for sure.  What a gorgeous shade!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 22, 2005)

I got Pink Maribu and Pushup Plum in gratis and I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh wow, I think I can rock both of those.


----------



## sheryl (Dec 26, 2005)

I love both of those!  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 26, 2005)

oh snap. i need pink maribu. NEED. so shiny and metallic


----------



## CWHF (Dec 26, 2005)

I got push up plum today and it is GORGEOUS on my pigmented lips.


----------



## lianna (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh now I need both! I wasn't planning on getting Push Up Plum but after seeing those pics, I have to get it!


----------

